# Topspec Ulsakind - anyone use?



## LR2904 (9 March 2018)

Been in touch with Top Spec and been advised it could be beneficial to try out on my winducking pony, anyone else tried? Any reviews?


----------



## Steerpike (11 March 2018)

I have used these for my horse that had ulcers, looks really well on them, but each horse is different some people love them some don't!


----------



## SEL (11 March 2018)

I used for a week and she turned into a witch! My other horse (no ulcers, can eat anything) got them instead.


----------



## JDH01 (11 March 2018)

Positive experience


----------



## LR2904 (12 March 2018)

I have started on a dose of 500g but can go up to 700g if needed as advised by there nutritionist, only on day 3 so will see how this goes!! Was actually surprised at how cheap the feed was compared to some of there other products


----------



## timbobs (12 March 2018)

I use them alongside pink mash and linseed and my boy has never looked better!


----------



## es488 (22 March 2018)

Another one who has had a good experience with UlsaKind Cubes and Pink Mash. Our boy has been on UK Cubes for 3 years now, has kept ulsers at bay and made him much more comfortable (less girthy)


----------



## ellie_e (4 April 2018)

Pink mash and Ulsakind sent mine nuts, I now use Speedi beet instead (along with rolled oats)


----------



## ElectricChampagne (4 April 2018)

Top spec sent mine nuts too, had to take him off it pretty quick.


----------

